
Unknown Mathematician Proves Elusive Property of Prime Numbers - peter123
http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/2013/05/twin-primes/2/
======
ColinWright
Substantial discussion from an earlier submission is here:
<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5734480>

